# Coventry Saddles: What Do You Know About Them?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Haven't heard this name in many, many years....actually forgot they existed.

Have ridden in a close contact style {ahem} many years ago.
It was super comfortable, beautifully crafted, supportive without being restrictive and allowed me to be in a comfortable correct seat position.

I think a cc one years ago went for around $1200 so no idea if what they would be worth nor what a "dressage/all-purpose" style would go for.

Myself, if it fits your horse, you and looks as good in person as the picture...*worth the money! *_Make an offer, you have nothing to lose and everything to gain!_

I'm not positive but think Coventry was a division of Whitman saddlers... again a quality made saddle that lasted and lasted with care. They were made somewhere in England...

Go for it!!
:wink:


----------

